# Moebius Models: The Mummy Finished



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello Friends, 

finished today this great Kit from Moebius Models.
Thanks, Tom Parker.  




























No, I wanted to sarcophagus not make it brighter.  

Thanks for looking and greetings from germany
Bernd


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful job classic! And like I said in the other thread, very similar colours to what I have planned.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Bernd,

Great job and nice choice of colors too! Very soft and subtle colors on the sarcophagus too! PERFECT! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The sarcophagus looks ancient and worn by time.Great idea.Most mummies were found in not so much shiny gold ones.The mummy looks like it's about to wake up from his long sleep.:thumbsup:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Really nice, love the treament of the sarcophagus, great color choices!

Jim


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

beautiful. like everyone else very impressed with the sarcophagus. marvellous work.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting the pics.. great looking build-up!

Dave


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Wowzers! :thumbsup:.


Dy-no-mite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Bernd, another excellent build-up. :thumbsup: Did you use some kind of sand or texturing material on the base?

It's nice to see you over here on HobbyTalk! :wave:

RK


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work Bernd:thumbsup: ! and welcome to Hobbytalk . 
hb


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Bernd, 
Excellent work! I especially like the way you did the facial features on the sarcophagus, very Karloff looking, and the Mummy himself seems almost alive.:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Welcome to HobbyTalk! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I like the more subdued colors you chose, Bernd. They work very well on the sarcophagus. Great job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Bernd,
Fantastic job; especially on the hands and face. What colors did you use?

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

Thanks for the comments.

Greetings Bernd


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Well done mummy kit and welcome to the board !!!!!!!!


Sprayray


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'm hoping to grab on e this weekend at a model show I'm going to.

Syn


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic faded effect! :thumbsup: 

(Even though gold doesn't tarnish, it could easily be covered in dust  )

I was wondering how to do the artwork on the wall. Your treatment is truly an inspiration! Really beautiful!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful build up!


----------

